# Smokin' for Hero's



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

  I, along with East Texas Smoker Company, are arranging the 1st Annual "Smokin' for Hero's" to be held in Tyler, TX around April/May time frame next year.  Right now NOTHING is set in stone and no plans have been etched out. I/we are in the discovery stage of this idea.  My question, as there will be several more, is this: When this event kicks off, how many here would actively participate in this event? (Attend or compete) We are looking at several sponsors for our event, with anticipation of a $5,000 purse.  We are planning a raffle draw and silent auction.

Stay tuned for further info about this event as it's finalized.  Please, please, please feel free to comment and ask questions.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Mudbug , does anyone belong to KCBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  They have a great promotion program and can help immensely in the set-up. Plus as a member ,ou get a membership in Restaurant Supply 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , good cheap meat/supplies.

Gary , jump on this , this will be fun . . .


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, both of the guys that own ETSC are members and certified judges for KCBS.


----------

